# Dagnabit new temp controller



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 27, 2018)

got me a new temp controller Baylite 211 or some thing like that. Put blanks in this morning and went to work. Wife called and said it is smoking real bad. Told her to unplug. I got home to find my blanks burnt. Temp set at 220. I think they got hotter. @rocky1 I got you a new casting opportunity for you.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Tony (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm thinking I would get my money back for that POS Rodney.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 27, 2018)

*That is not cool!*  

I'm with Tony, I'd be contacting manufacturer! 220 is maybe a little warm, but I can't imagine a chunk of wood hitting flash point at 220 degrees. I don't think it got a little hotter, I think it maybe got a LOT hotter myself. 

Never tried casting charcoal blanks, but hey... There's always a first time. I don't know, wire brush the burnt stuff back and give it a whirl I guess.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 27, 2018)

i will set them aside then.


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 27, 2018)

On a whim... Googled "Flash Point of Wood" and Google said...



Google said:


> 572 degrees Fahrenheit
> 
> Flashpoint is the lowest temperature at which something will burn. In the case of wood that temperature is *572 degrees Fahrenheit* or *300 degrees Celsius*.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 27, 2018)

Didn't @ripjack13 get some coal cast awhile back? Same thing, or close to it I would guess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 27, 2018)

Yeah, I've cast anthracite, and lignite, but no pecanite! Coal you grind into a powder and cast, not a big deal. Have to stabilize and cast, but the charcoal may remain crumbly even stabilized. Knock that back, and I think it'll be OK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb (Aug 27, 2018)

Why were you stabilizing firewood? 
Was temp units in F or C?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 27, 2018)

At 220 he wasn't hot enough to reach flash point even at centigrade. 

I could maybe see that if it was something full of resin, but pecan just isn't full of resin, and this was dried to some extent, and obviously not punky enough that it wasn't turnable. But, at the same time, I would assume moisture content was up in it a little or you wouldn't have been trying to dry it, which tells me that it got damn hot!


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 27, 2018)

Tony said:


> Didn't @ripjack13 get some coal cast awhile back? Same thing, or close to it I would guess.



I did. I had rocky do it for me....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 27, 2018)

Been testing oven set it at 212 runs up to 212 cuts off continues to heat too 221 drops down to 178 and heats back up. Go figure.
It is not set for Celsius.


----------



## jasonb (Aug 27, 2018)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Been testing oven set it at 212 runs up to 212 cuts off continues to heat too 221 drops down to 178 and heats back up. Go figure.
> It is not set for Celsius.


That sucks. I recently purchased one (different brand) and its heating cycle is similar.


----------



## Tony (Aug 27, 2018)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Been testing oven set it at 212 runs up to 212 cuts off continues to heat too 221 drops down to 178 and heats back up. Go figure.
> It is not set for Celsius.



That doesn't explain why they caught fire though. There's no way they should've done that at 221 degrees.


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 27, 2018)

The question is how close was the wood to them red glowing thingys that cause the temperature to rise? If too close you will get proximity ignition.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 27, 2018)

Bad malfunction somewhere .. that’s why it would be really hard for me to leave mine cooking overnight in Shop

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 27, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> Bad malfunction somewhere .. that’s why it would be really hard for me to leave mine cooking overnight in Shop



I'm thinking I'll do it on the concrete porch over the weekend when I'm home.


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 27, 2018)

Lou has a point there! If it was too close to the element, it may be possible that the radiant heat off the element is getting close to combustion temperature. Didn't think about that one.




Tony said:


> I'm thinking I'll do it on the concrete porch over the weekend when I'm home.



There is a reason I moved mine off the wooden reloading bench next to all the gunpowder, and ammunition, across the shop to the steel welding bench, away from the wood wall, with nothing combustible within 5-6 feet. Still, I don't get very far from the shop while it's running. Don't recall who it was around here that burnt their toaster oven up on the back patio and convinced me of that.


----------



## Sprung (Aug 27, 2018)

If this is the temp controller you're using, I've been using one for a couple years without issue. Agree with Lou and Rocky - proximity to the heating elements could be at play here.

While it's awful that you lost some wood in this, glad to see that in the grand scale of things it was only some wood and not, say, your shop and house.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 27, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> At 220 he wasn't hot enough to reach flash point even at centigrade.
> 
> I could maybe see that if it was something full of resin, but pecan just isn't full of resin, and this was dried to some extent, and obviously not punky enough that it wasn't turnable. But, at the same time, I would assume moisture content was up in it a little or you wouldn't have been trying to dry it, which tells me that it got damn hot!




It's not Pecan... it's ash

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 27, 2018)

Yeah I guess it is now!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 27, 2018)

Tony said:


> I'm thinking I'll do it on the concrete porch over the weekend when I'm home.


So your going to try and set the whole neighborhood on fire. ... or somebody come along and steal oven and all ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 27, 2018)

He can't do it in the shop... There isn't enough room on the bench for a toaster oven!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 27, 2018)

And if it was on the bench he wouldn’t be able to find it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 27, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> He can't do it in the shop... There isn't enough room on the bench for a toaster oven!


Hahaha .. has to set it on the ground so he can see in when he opens the door

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung (Aug 27, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> And if it was on the bench he wouldn’t be able to find it



Or reach it!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 28, 2018)

After sleeping on it I think @Lou Currier hit the mail on the head. Damage might not have been so bad had wifey taken them out when she unplugged it. There were still a couple hot spots on them when I got home. Oven sets outside on steel table on concrete patio and electrical is in protected GFCI outlet. Never in shop always outside because of potential issues.
Thanks guys will let you know on next batch

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## CWS (Aug 28, 2018)

I bought the same controller and had the same problem. Mine was a little over 220 when I walked back into the shop and heard the high alarm beeping.


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 28, 2018)

That's an interesting development... Did yours turn your blanks to ashes and charcoal Curt?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 28, 2018)

I found I needed to back my cutoff temp down to 212. The oven still hits 220 - 222 before it starts cooling down. Bottom seems to be about 190 of so before the heat starts rising again. Watched it yesterday for several hours before putting anything back in. Plus put half the blanks. Everything was looking good this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 28, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> That's an interesting development... Did yours turn your blanks to ashes and charcoal Curt?


No it did not. I don't venture to far from the shop when I have the oven on. I found if I pre heat the oven it will even out after awhile but I don't trust it. I set my temperature at 195 and it goes from 185 to 200.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 28, 2018)

Glad it didn't happen inside!! Stories like these scare me running one in my shop. I really need to buy one of those extinguishers that blow up if your over catches fire. They seem well worth the money.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andy close (Aug 31, 2018)

Shou Sugiban casting?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 2, 2018)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> View attachment 152224 got me a new temp controller Baylite 211 or some thing like that. Put blanks in this morning and went to work. *Wife called and said it is smoking real bad.* Told her to unplug. I got home to find my blanks burnt. Temp set at 220. I think they got hotter. @rocky1 I got you a new casting opportunity for you.



If it was me, I would have told her to put some meat over it, and we could have smoked meat for dinner. .................. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 18, 2018)

@Bigdrowdy1, I pulled one of your stunts more or less. I was cooking some kind of dry spalted pecan game call blanks and I didn't notice I had the temp set on 600 degrees. Went in the house to drink a cup of coffee. Went back outside and said "somebody is barbequeing". Noticed smoke barreling out of my garage. Yep, them blocks were turned to ashes. Got to cut some new ones now. Don't want to cook semi dry 8 year down spalted pecan at 600 degrees.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 19, 2018)

I have a mother in law that cooks like that occasionally.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

